# Pics of the new MAC Viva Glam palette!!!!



## roxybc (Sep 14, 2005)

LOOK WHAT I FOUND ON EBAY!!!!!!!!!












And here is what the auction says:

 Quote:

  MAC VIVA GLAM PALETTE

GET BEFORE IT'S EVEN RELEASED!!!!!

THIS PALETTE WON'T BE RELEASED UNTIL THE END OF OCTOBER- IT'S THE CHRISTMAS LINE

YOU MAY WONDER HOW i GOT IT??  I HAVE A FRIEND THAT WORKS IN MAC'S R&D (Reseach & Development) - THEY GET SAMPLES TO USE BEFORE IT'S RELEASED TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC, I WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO GET 3 OF THESE!!

In the palette there are all the previously released Viva Glam lipsticks (5): Viva Glam I, Viva Glam II, Viva Glam III, Viva Glam IV, Viva Glam V

AND 1 Viva Glam Gloss: Viva Glam V

This is the LATEST and HOTEST from MAC- this will DEFINATELY sell out when it hits the stores- GET YOURS NOW BEFORE ANYONE ELSE!!

I currently am using mine- and the BEST thing about the Viva Glam lines is that the colours are suitable for everyone- not one of the colours will look bad on you- so don't worry about it!!  
 

So I guess despite popular belief about the rumored Viva Glam VI, there in fact isn't one, and the 6th shade is just the lipglass.


----------



## Ada (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh my god-- I want that so bad! And the packaging is so gorgeous!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 14, 2005)

Holy canoli!!! I HAVE to have that! The packaging alone is gorgeous.


----------



## roxybc (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, I know.  I'm not interested in the Viva Glam palette so much as the other eye palettes.  I'll probably get all 3 of the eye palettes.  But yes, the packaging is adorable!!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 14, 2005)

Do you have the ebay link? How much are they asking for it?


----------



## roxybc (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Viva-Glam-Li...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 14, 2005)

So we are not able to see the new Viva Glam VI yet??


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 14, 2005)

OMG that packaging is so pretty!! I want it.


----------



## user2 (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh that's really pretty but not so pretty for my wallet


----------



## user4 (Sep 14, 2005)

i can already see it in my makeup bag!!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 14, 2005)

This site is so bad for me!

Are all the other palletes of the same size mixes of eyeshadow and lipstick?


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 14, 2005)

After seeing how cute these palettes are, I will definitely be buying one of the holiday eye palettes.  I just can't bring myself to buy another lippie one, because I never end up using them, though this one is tempting.


----------



## roxybc (Sep 14, 2005)

/\ Yeah, I never really use my lip palettes either.  I have the cool one from last years holiday collection and I've used it twice.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Sep 14, 2005)

That is really gorgeous, I think I may have to buy it afterall!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 14, 2005)

I love the packaging! Gotta have it!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 15, 2005)

holy shiznit!!!! *faints*


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 15, 2005)

I think i'm the only one who doesn't like the packaging.


----------



## litlaur (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Buttercup* 
_I think i'm the only one who doesn't like the packaging._

 
You're not


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 15, 2005)

So do you guys think the casing is hard? The pic of it opened looks like tin duh, but I mean the outside. Would it be hard like the tin, the design directly on the palette (like the Printout palettes) or padded (like the Temperly or Elie Saab palettes)?


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 15, 2005)

omg!! so cute!! i'm so gonna get one hard!! arghh... can't wait!! gotta start saving now...


----------



## CWHF (Sep 15, 2005)

If there's a mirror in that palette it is so mine!


----------



## user2 (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_So do you guys think the casing is hard? The pic of it opened looks like tin duh, but I mean the outside. Would it be hard like the tin, the design directly on the palette (like the Printout palettes) or padded (like the Temperly or Elie Saab palettes)?_

 
I think it'll be padded!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_So do you guys think the casing is hard? The pic of it opened looks like tin duh, but I mean the outside. Would it be hard like the tin, the design directly on the palette (like the Printout palettes) or padded (like the Temperly or Elie Saab palettes)?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I think it'll be padded!_

 
Well I had to know and I asked the seller and this is what was written to me
 Quote:

  the back of the case is hard- like a metal- it's a metallic red. the front is cusioned- and it's got the MAC decoration and then is also like an aligator print!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 15, 2005)

This palette will be mine.


----------



## Christi239 (Sep 15, 2005)

The best part about the release date for these items is my birthday is November 5th.  Usually when family asks me what I want I just say I don't know.  You can bet they will all have a specific set they will be buying for me! LOL


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 15, 2005)

This is so pretty!  I want it... I Love VivaGlamV and i want to try II!  AND the packaging is ADORABLE


----------



## leppy (Sep 15, 2005)

I like this color packaging best, I wish there was a red bag!


----------



## Joke (Sep 16, 2005)

It's very cute and I'm very tempted ...
till I remember I never use my old l/s palette.


----------



## mima (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_It's very cute and I'm very tempted ...
till I remember I never use my old l/s palette._

 
i keep saying this to  myself whenever i look at the pictures. i don't really use lip palettes.


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 16, 2005)

i never use lip palettes but i really want this!


----------



## sassy*girl (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_i never use lip palettes but i really want this!_

 
 same here


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 17, 2005)

what stunning packaging!! im such a sucker for palettes-i have 3 so far (all lip palettes) but i don't use them nearly enough!


----------



## shygirl (Oct 18, 2005)

I think I'm just going to get this palette and nothing else. I haven't touched any of the other e/s I've bought. So, I'm going to save up for all the minis instead. This was one tough decision.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Oct 18, 2005)

You know, I might get this for my best friend's Christmas present. She'd love the packaging, and she'd like that it's for a cause too. Are the VG shades fairly wearable overall? She's probably LLL, with dark brown hair. I'm just not all that familiar with them, other than VGV.


----------



## marshmallowfluffy (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_So we are not able to see the new Viva Glam VI yet?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There has been no info release so far about Viva Glam VI, yet. All I know is it'll be sometime next year before it's released. 

Someone else out there might know more...but they seem to be pretty tight-lipped about it around these parts.

MMF~


----------



## vloky (Oct 19, 2005)

so so pretty! my favorite colors on the packaging!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 19, 2005)

omg, i. must. not. look anymore!! I wasn't planning on buying it but holy crap its gorgeous.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is a valid question... since these are Viva Glam l/s will the proceeds go to the AIDS foundation?


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_Here is a valid question... since these are Viva Glam l/s will the proceeds go to the AIDS foundation?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yes.  See here on the M·A·C website which states;

 Quote:

  As in all VIVA GLAM programs, every cent of the purchase price goes to the M•A•C AIDS Fund to help support men, women and children living with HIV and AIDS. All life is precious. Give. Get. Enjoy.


----------

